# Train Show in Wheaton, IL, Dupage County Fair grounds Sunday



## Michael Filler (Sep 7, 2015)

This Sunday May 1 has a Midwest Great American Train Show at the Dupage County Fairgrounds in Wheaton Illinois, 9-3. Admission is $7.

I have a selfish reason for posting this, as (for the first time) I will be selling virtually my entire collection of G scale rolling stock. 

This is mostly Aristocraft freight cars, and a few locos. I simply will not be able to complete my outdoor layout, and with about 100 cars that never got out of the box it is time to let go.


----------

